# Are you silica dust compliant?



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My guys got her dug. 18" footing for a 2 story. The existing is only 1 foot deep.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I drove by a job site on my way home this evening and saw a guy cutting expansion joints in concrete. He was working in a big cloud of dust and had no mask on. In this day and age it looked wrong and out of place.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> My guys got her dug. 18" footing for a 2 story. The existing is only 1 foot deep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


18" is ok in a seismic zone area? In upstate NY your lucky if you can get away with 24".


----------



## BattleBornNV (Jul 27, 2017)

Here you go. Don’t fall asleep reading 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BattleBornNV (Jul 27, 2017)

And from my companies safety director, regarding policy delay last year. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Silica's nasty stuff.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> Home depot. 25' for 75 bucks. It's pool hose. Antistatic as well. It's 1.25". Fits all the Bosch fittings.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Where do you pick up your extra fittings? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rblakes1 said:


> Where do you pick up your extra fittings?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




They sell some the same place you'll find the hose. I have a ton of fittings. Although Bosch sells them as well. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> They sell some the same place you'll find the hose. I have a ton of fittings. Although Bosch sells them as well.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Cool, thank you! 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I started getting ready about a year early...dustless shrouds for the cup grinders and tuck pointers.

Saw-cutting masonry joints ranks up there in releasing huge plumes of silica dust...If a couple of guys are doing it, it's like an Arabian sandstorm.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Designed2Fail said:


> 18" is ok in a seismic zone area? In upstate NY your lucky if you can get away with 24".




My soils engineer made us go 24" due to clay. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Lee Sadd (May 1, 2018)

Silica is the new asbestos in many ways, loads of people kick it up without being fully aware of the risks. Glad to see OSHA has changed the PEL - UK limit is still 0.1mg!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Been in this trade 35 years, don't know anyone that got sick on silica. Not saying it doesn't happen just haven't seen it. I spent 15 years in the tilt-up business as well. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I have known a few guys that had silicosis. Mainly old tuckpointers which makes sense considering most of them smoke and they spent their days grinding without a mask back in the day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

For those of you who have to grind inside, set up Zipwall, place a Build Clean in the tented area, duct to the outside. Makes a world of difference. 

I vacuum up including the Build Clean, remove the pre-filter, place it in a garbage bag before I remove the Build Clean from the tented area.

Tom


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I would be curious as to what dust containment set up I could use for control when I cut manufactured stone. I use a cordless makita 4 1/2 grinder for cuts and shaving off edges as I require. All the dust control shrouds I have seen, limit depth of cut. I plunge to 3/4 to 1 inch to cut the stone. I have seen the IQUE saw but that's overkill for my situations on the job site. I have my cordless right beside me as I move along. The guard is up a bit so I can see the lines I've drawn on the stone. The Bosch looks like the real deal BUT how easy is it to see the cut line markings. I do have a vac with a hepa filter and I'll use it at times laying the nozzle beside the cutting to pick up dust as I go.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

gowings said:


> I would be curious as to what dust containment set up I could use for control when I cut manufactured stone. I use a cordless makita 4 1/2 grinder for cuts and shaving off edges as I require. All the dust control shrouds I have seen, limit depth of cut. I plunge to 3/4 to 1 inch to cut the stone. I have seen the IQUE saw but that's overkill for my situations on the job site. I have my cordless right beside me as I move along. The guard is up a bit so I can see the lines I've drawn on the stone. The Bosch looks like the real deal BUT how easy is it to see the cut line markings. I do have a vac with a hepa filter and I'll use it at times laying the nozzle beside the cutting to pick up dust as I go.




That Bosch in the OP cuts 1" with the shroud attached. 

There's a very accurate cutline mark on the shroud. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## BattleBornNV (Jul 27, 2017)

These are the times when I wish I had taken pictures prior to opening my mouth. 

Yesterday I watched a guy cutting CMU with a demo saw, without water. He was wearing full PPE and looked like a Marvel Avenger. 
To mitigate dust, his partner was 7-8’ away with a large shop vac....

Here’s where it gets interesting. 

His partner had taped 3-4 shop vac extensions together so he could stand “safely” out of the way but still help his partner with the dust. 
(EDIT: his partner was not wearing additional
PPE for this task)

I had to stop the wonder duo and explain the situation but I couldn’t help but respect the ingenuity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Zero dust cutting drywall with a dust extractor attached to a Rockwell saw.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

i was just on a totally dust-free jobsite. everything seems to be heading that way


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> Wow! Zero dust!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ridiculous right. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Ohio painter said:


> I drove by a job site on my way home this evening and saw a guy cutting expansion joints in concrete. He was working in a big cloud of dust and had no mask on. In this day and age it looked wrong and out of place.


I see that chitt all the time. All over the City. No regard for people walking by or under. There up there just making clouds and cigeret hanging out the side of there mouth. And there Union. It's sad. Just fkn sad

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

superseal said:


> I started getting ready about a year early...dustless shrouds for the cup grinders and tuck pointers.
> 
> Saw-cutting masonry joints ranks up there in releasing huge plumes of silica dust...If a couple of guys are doing it, it's like an Arabian sandstorm.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94jC-_EYnnc


I've been dustless for almost almost 10 yrs. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

CityDecks said:


> I see that chitt all the time. All over the City. No regard for people walking by or under. There up there just making clouds and cigeret hanging out the side of there mouth. And there Union. It's sad. Just fkn sad
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


the problem is, a lot of these union jobs the contract gets awarded to an out of state contractor and they bring their own guys in who don't know the state laws and don't care cause they're terrified of losing their job. so like here in NJ, there's very strict laws about silica and you're not allowed to cut concrete without water or vacuum but you'll see out of state guys come in and create a cloud on the job and then the in state contractors on the job have to reign them in


----------



## BlueNails (Jun 18, 2016)

We have an 18v Makita backpak vaccum pretty handy to attach to grinder/skillsaw/concrete drill etc. when your on the move

Will use a stationary vac for cutting fibre cement sheets and have a dedicated cutter all day so they are not pulling the respirator on and off - that's usually when people start being lazy (it's just one cut yadayada).

What I see happen a lot now a days is everyone will comply with PPE etc. during the work then you have a couple labourers sweeping through floors afterwards putting that crap back into the air.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Does this look compliant to any of you?

My local Government roadway maintenance crew. They were replacing sidewalks that had heaved or cracked. I guess being part of the Government they do not have to play by the rules we do. :no:


----------



## BattleBornNV (Jul 27, 2017)

tgeb said:


> Does this look compliant to any of you?
> 
> 
> 
> My local Government roadway maintenance crew. They were replacing sidewalks that had heaved or cracked. I guess being part of the Government they do not have to play by the rules we do. :no:




Nope. 
Completely 1000% out of compliance. 

They have to comply no matter what entity they are attached to. 
OSHA would have their asses. Not to mention EPA for air quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

BattleBornNV said:


> Nope.
> Completely 1000% out of compliance.
> 
> They have to comply no matter what entity they are attached to.
> ...


One fella didn't seem to happy when I took that picture, sent a couple of guys to dig up some dust masks out of the truck...:sad:


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

tgeb said:


> One fella didn't seem to happy when I took that picture, sent a couple of guys to dig up some dust masks out of the truck...:sad:


He probably thought you were with Osha

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

See that chit all the time.


tgeb said:


> Does this look compliant to any of you?
> 
> My local Government roadway maintenance crew. They were replacing sidewalks that had heaved or cracked. I guess being part of the Government they do not have to play by the rules we do. :no:


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Makes scence. Still bullchit


asgoodasdead said:


> the problem is, a lot of these union jobs the contract gets awarded to an out of state contractor and they bring their own guys in who don't know the state laws and don't care cause they're terrified of losing their job. so like here in NJ, there's very strict laws about silica and you're not allowed to cut concrete without water or vacuum but you'll see out of state guys come in and create a cloud on the job and then the in state contractors on the job have to reign them in


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## BattleBornNV (Jul 27, 2017)

tgeb said:


> One fella didn't seem to happy when I took that picture, sent a couple of guys to dig up some dust masks out of the truck...:sad:




Oh I bet. 
Play chit games, get chit prizes. 

Wait until one of those ol boys files a lawsuit or jumps on a class action that he sees on TV. He can claim improper training and win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

BattleBornNV said:


> Oh I bet.
> Play chit games, get chit prizes.
> 
> Wait until one of those ol boys files a lawsuit or jumps on a class action that he sees on TV. He can claim improper training and win.
> ...


You can sue the city as well, the silica dust stuff isnt just about people who work with it, but also for the people who live around there. You should sue the city. Though they have a way of getting back at you.


----------



## Caleb1989 (May 26, 2018)

That’s slick, I have a HEPA backpack vac that would go perfectly with that saw. Time to head over to the Tool Buyers Anonymous thread to get some help haha.

Out here in California, CAL-OSHA totally requires a mask for sweeping, no matter what it is. Where can I get info on how to be totally dust free? Thanks in advance


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Caleb1989 said:


> That’s slick, I have a HEPA backpack vac that would go perfectly with that saw. Time to head over to the Tool Buyers Anonymous thread to get some help haha.
> 
> Out here in California, CAL-OSHA totally requires a mask for sweeping, no matter what it is. Where can I get info on how to be totally dust free? Thanks in advance


I've Been running that Bosch thingie for as long as I can remember. it's impressive how much dust kicks up with 3/8 masonry Holes.. what's More impressive is how clean that simple lil boot leaves you and your work space.







https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b145f8e0372e/KVID3140.mp4

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------

